

Ask HN: Inspire me (Brag Thread) - guynamedloren

I know this has been done before, but the comments and experiences that HNers share are always inspiring and uplifting, and it gives a taste of how driven the individuals of the HN community really are.  It would be nice to learn about the community has achieved recently since the last thread of this nature was posted almost a year ago.<p>So, what unique things have you accomplished in your life?  Share any and all awesome experiences, including traveling, success in business, education, physical fitness, etc.
======
aDemoUzer
I have lived my life without any outstanding accomplishments. What I have done
so far, isn't something anyone gets recognized for. \- Self-taught stuff like
PS and PHP. \- Learned English at school, its quite a major deal for someone
who is not born speaking the language. \- Started to cook an year ago. \- I
sort-of learned to learn from defeat through Chess. In my view, if you can
play a game, lose and decide to improve yourself rather than give up, that is
a great quality to have. \- Create a system to automate download of anime
torrents and upload the files to Megaupload. It helps people find the newest
episodes of the animes. \- Last semester, took 5 CS classes, and got 3 A and 2
A-. Not unique, but sure makes me feel good about myself.

------
guynamedloren
And just for reference (and more inspiration), here are some similar past
threads:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1200959>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=756580>

